# Just Scent



## Buckscent (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone use their FO?  Any good?


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2017)

I've used a few. They're okay...nothing special, TBH. I think they are kind of "discount" FOs. Weirdly, the few of theirs I have read rave reviews about here...got discontinued! Their Coconut Milk got a bunch of good reviews here but I found that it turned to plastic smelling pretty fast.


----------



## Buckscent (Jan 20, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> I've used a few. They're okay...nothing special, TBH. I think they are kind of "discount" FOs. Weirdly, the few of theirs I have read rave reviews about here...got discontinued! Their Coconut Milk got a bunch of good reviews here but I found that it turned to plastic smelling pretty fast.



Thanks DD, again I am a firm believer in "you get what you pay for"


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2017)

Often, but not always! For example, Bitter Creek North FOs are on the cheaper end but I've been very pleased with all of them. Their leather is excellent! Maybe more "new car" than "tack shop" but it's the best I've found.


----------



## wearytraveler (Jan 22, 2017)

Not to hijack the thread but I never really gave the FO supplier much thought.  What would be considered the top vendors for obtaining quality FOs?


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 22, 2017)

Brambleberry, Nurture, Nature's Garden, Bitter Creek, Peak Candle, to name a few


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 22, 2017)

wearytraveler said:


> Not to hijack the thread but I never really gave the FO supplier much thought.  What would be considered the top vendors for obtaining quality FOs?



Personally, I don't like to buy from a company unless they have lots of reviews from soapers (good and bad) and give IFRA info and vanillin content. I also think you get what you pay for. FOs are the costliest part of making a batch for me, so I want to really sniff what I'm paying for and not have it do unexpected things to my soap.



Catastrophe said:


> Brambleberry, Nurture, Nature's Garden, Bitter Creek, Peak Candle, to name a few



I'll add on that list  : Whole Supplies Plus, Rustic Escentuals (man, I hate the cutesy misspelling of the name - nice company though). There's a bunch of others too.


----------



## wearytraveler (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.  This is something I never really gave any thought to and I have used a lot of FO from Just Scent with no issues.  Good info to have!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 22, 2017)

I think Bitter Creek is kind of the Jiffy Mix of FOs. Good quality, but they don't spend a lot of money on packaging or advertising. Their bottles are just plastic with a very basic label - not attractive compared to the packaging of some of the others. And their website is very 90s looking and not very functional. But I've liked almost all of their FOs.


----------

